# Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?



## MomentInTime (31. März 2010)

*Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Hi Leute,

von einem Audiophilen zu Audiophilen:
Ich brauch' eine neue Soundkarte.

Priorität:
Beste Soundqualität für Musik (verlustfreie Formate) ! // DVDs und Gaming ist mir wurscht, solange überhaupt Sound beim Filme schauen und Gaming rauskommt.

Budget:
max. 180 €

Ich benutzte bis jetzt:
Sound Blaster Audigy Player // bei dieser Referenz wird wohl jeder Neukauf eine qualitative Verbesserung darstellen

Ich benutze folgendes und möchte es auch weiter benutzen:
- Silent PC
- Creative GigaWorks s750 // wobei ich hierbei nur die beiden Front Speaker und den Subwoofer verwende !
- Windows 7 64 bit


Eigene Mutmaßungen:
Ich hab' bis jetzt 2 Karten für meinen Zweck als interessant ausgemacht, wobei mir der fachliche Überblick fehlt um einzuschätzen, welche die bessere für meinen Zweck ist oder ob es gar eine noch bessere Karte für mich in meinem Budget gibt:
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
- ESI Audio Juli@

Sonstiges:
- Bin Musiker und würd' die Soundkarte gern zum Aufnehmen nutzen und da selbstredend auch qualitativ beste Ergebnisse erzielen
- Anlage und Soundkarte sind analog über die Line in/outs verbunden. Ich weiß' nicht, ob sich die Umstellung auf optische digital in/outs qualitativ bei meinem Nutzungsprofil lohnt, und falls ja, ob man die ESI-Karte überhaupt digital-optisch mit dem GigaWorks verbinden kann.
- Ich weiß nicht, ob die ESI-Karte 2.1 ausgibt, oder nur 2.0, also ohne Subwoofer-Spur. Letzteres wäre denkbar schlecht.


----------



## Feuerreiter (31. März 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Die ESI ist schon toll. Alternativ würd ich die M-Audio 2496 empfehlen, die ist aber weit unter deinem Budget:
http://www.thomann.de/de/m-audio_delta_audiophile_2496.htm

Klingen tut die ESI Juli@ aber besser als die 2496.

Ansonsten die M-Audio Delta 1010LT, ist aber nur was, wenn du viele Ein- und Ausgänge brauchst (sie hat !10!):
http://www.thomann.de/de/m-audio_delta_1010lt.htm

mMn gibt die ESI 2.1 aus.


Willst du die Musik weitergeben? Auf dem S750 hört man eh keinen Unterschied zur Sound Blaster.
Dafür bräuchtest du schon aktive Nahfeldmonitore.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Ja, ich denke nicht, dass man was merkt von der "besseren" Karte als eine xfi oder xonar mit dem Boxenset. Selbst bei nem guten Set wäre es fraglich, ob sich das lohnt. Man zahlt zB bei der Juli@ und anderen Producerkarten halt mit, dass die an sich zum MusikMACHEN gedacht ist: gute Latenzen, support für Musikprogramme, ggf. sogar mitgelieferte Lite-Versionen von profisoftware, ggf. mehrere Eingänge usw., dazu ist die relativ gesehen teurer als sie wäre, wenn sie auf dem Massenmarkt verkauft würde, d.h. an sich ist das auch nur ne "50€-Karte"  

Und bei Spielen wiederum haben die keinen Support, d.h. WENN es mal ein problem mit nem Spiel gibt, kannst Du eine Lösung des Problems getrost vergessen (bei mir bei 2 games mit meiner terratec phase 22 producerkarte)


----------



## MomentInTime (1. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Erstmal danke für's Feedback, ihr beiden ^^ . 
Die Musik würd' nur über das GigaWorks hören, und einspielen würd' ich Musik ohne Nahfeldmonitore; alles, was ich dazu hab', ist ein Klinke-Adapter und mein Amp (Roland Microcube). Aber die erste Geige spielt bei mir nicht das Musikmachen, sondern Musikhören. Dann meint ihr beide also, dass ich mit der X-Fi besser bedient bin, weil ich halt "nur" Creative's Sound-Flaggschiff auf dem Consumer-Markt habe, und nicht etwa Profi-Hardware ?


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Na ja, ist zwar ein bisschen hart, aber es stimmt  .
Consumerprodukte sind nicht neutral vom Klang her, aktive Nahfeldmonitore dagegen schon. Und die Soundkarten, ESI & M.Audio etc., sind v.a. auf neutralen Klang optimiert, damit man eine Musikproduktion perfekt mischen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Also, wenn Du auch mal was Einspielen willst, wäre ne Musikerkarte dann doch wieder besser. Die "consumerkarten" sind diesbezüglich nämlich wiederum nicht so gut, einfach weil "man" das normalerweise nicht braucht   Und falls Du beim Einspielen gleichzeitig vom PC was als Playback abspielen willst, wäre ne Musikerkarte sowieso besser, da Consumerkarten nicht auf gute Latenzen ausgelegt sind - Du würdest ggf. Dein eigenes Geklampfe  dann 3-4 Zehntel Sekunden später erst über die Boxen/kopfhörer hören - so kann man natürlich nicht arbeiten 

Erst recht wenn Du mal ASIO-basierte Programme verwenden willst, wäre dann ne Juli@ oder so viel besser.

Es is nur so, dass es NUR wegen des Klangs sich sicher nicht lohnt. 


Es hängt auch von den Boxen ab - ich hab hier "Monitorboxen" für nur 120€, hab neulich wegen hardwarewechsel meine Terratec mal ausgebaut und seitdem onboardsound benutzt - ich hör ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. Hab aber natürlich auch nicht jetzt Nuancen verglichen und seitdem auch keine Musik mehr gemacht, also nicht bis ins Details "abgehört"


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Naja, also meine Xonar Essence STX hat keine Feststellbare Latenz, ich hab damit auchs chon aufgenommen und die Qualität war, auch im Vergleich zu eine Juli@ Spitze . Obendrauf gibts nen guten KHV.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Deine xonar is ja auch keine 40-50€ Karte   Und es höngt natürlich auch von der Software ab - ich hatte mit meiner SBlaster 5.1 damals mit Hilfe von mod-treibern auch kaum eine Latenz - es KANN halt sein, dass es eine gibt, vor allem wenn der PC halt (insbesondere bei musikprogrammen inkl. VSTi usw.) was anderes abspielen und gleichzeitig was aufnehmen und dann den "mix" über die boxen ausgeben soll.


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Ich empfehle dir die M-Audio 2496, geht einwandfrei und der Klang ist gut (nicht existent ).

Aber sei mal ehrlich - wozu bei dem System ne Soundkarte? Ich würde dir da eher schöne Abhörmonitore für 400€ mit D/A Wandler empfehlen, die sind da wesentlich besser.


----------



## MomentInTime (2. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Oh je, ich seh' schon, ich hab' akustisch noch viel zu lernen. ebel4life, so sieht meine kleine Welt aus:
Wenn ich den best möglichen Sound am PC realisieren will, führt nichts an einer ESI Audio Juli@ in Verbindung mit dem besten Soundsystem für PCs, dass es zurzeit gibt, dem GigaWorks s750 vorbei. *augenzwinker*

Abhörmonitor ? Was ist das ? Steht das beim BKA rum ?
Du siehst, mein Horizont ist beim Thema Hifi & PC... noch ausbaufähig  ...

Da das Musikmachen ganz sicher reibungslos ablaufen soll, wenn ich schon Geld in Sound investiere, würd' ich jetzt doch zur ESI Audio Juli@ greifen. Zumindest sieht's für mich nach der besseren Wahl aus...

Seitdem die auzentech prelude erschienen ist, die wohl ebenfalls einen X-Fi verbaut hat, jedoch hochwertiger als die Creative-Riege ausgestattet ist, scheinen die X-Fi-Karten von Creative bei der Fragestellung des Threads wohl eh keine Rolle zu spielen...


----------



## The_Freak (3. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Oh je, ich seh' schon, ich hab' akustisch noch viel zu lernen. ebel4life, so sieht meine kleine Welt aus:
> Wenn ich den best möglichen Sound am PC realisieren will, führt nichts an einer ESI Audio Juli@ in Verbindung mit dem besten Soundsystem für PCs, dass es zurzeit gibt, dem GigaWorks s750 vorbei. *augenzwinker*
> 
> Abhörmonitor ? Was ist das ? Steht das beim BKA rum ?
> Du siehst, mein Horizont ist beim Thema Hifi & PC... noch ausbaufähig  ...



Ich denke er meint sowas -> Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Das sind Lautsprecher die sehr linear spielen und sehr wenig Klangverfälschungen haben sollen. Also speziell etwas für Musiker die wissen müssen wie ihre songs "original" klingen. 



> Da das Musikmachen ganz sicher reibungslos ablaufen soll, wenn ich schon Geld in Sound investiere, würd' ich jetzt doch zur ESI Audio Juli@ greifen. Zumindest sieht's für mich nach der besseren Wahl aus...
> 
> Seitdem die auzentech prelude erschienen ist, die wohl ebenfalls einen X-Fi verbaut hat, jedoch hochwertiger als die Creative-Riege ausgestattet ist, scheinen die X-Fi-Karten von Creative bei der Fragestellung des Threads wohl eh keine Rolle zu spielen...


Falls du mal Stereo hören solltest, also mit Aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren könnte auch eine von denen hier für dich in Frage kommen ->
Audiotrak Prodigy HD2, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Habe die zwar nicht aber lese öfters mal das die sehr guten Musik sound bietet und in der kategorie mindestens auf niveau der Asus liegen soll.
Vllt können hierzu ja noch andere leute was sagen?


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Ja, so langsam entwickelt sich bei mir ein Durchblick.
Das GigaWorks s750 ist entgegen der Darstellung der PCGH doch nicht das Maß aller Dinge im Bereich PC & Hifi. Da sollten die Redakteure bei der nächsten Soundsystem-Übersicht mal etwas umfassender arbeiten.
Die nächste Stufe scheinen Studiomonitore zu sein. So lange ich "nur" über das GigaWorks s750 Musik höre, scheint's wumpe zu sein, ob ich nun 'ne X-Fi von Auzentech, Creative oder 'ne ESI einbaue, macht eh kein Unterschied. Erst wenn man über Studiomonitore hört, tun sich wohl qualitative Unterschiede auf.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Nun es gibt immer besseres als PC Aktiv Systeme, StudioMonitore sind halt ne gute alternative wenn man keinen Verstärker und dazu gehörige Boxen kaufen will / kann. Weil das gleich mal den preis in die höhe treibt. Da kommt man noch "relativ" billig mit Nahfeld Monitoren hin. Aber stimmt schon irgendwo bei PC Systemen machts wenig sinn auf ne Sehr teure Soundkarte zu setzen. 
Und nochwas Audiophil ist sowas lange nicht, das sind sogar die meisten abhör Monitore nicht in der unteren preisklasse ( alles so bis 500€ ) 

@The_freak ich bin mir ziemlich sicher ne AudioTrak Prodigy HD2 liegt über dem niveau einer Asus karte, mit passenden BurBrown OPAMPS warscheinlich nochmal ne deutliche welt zwischen Asus und der Prodigy HD2. Ich besizt ürbigends die AudioTrack Prodigy HD2 mit BurBrown OPAMPS.


----------



## rebel4life (4. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

Ein NE5534 würde es da auch tun, die OPs von Burrbrown sind ziemlich überteuert.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Qualitativ beste Soundkarte für max. 180 € ?*

wobei man noch nen kleinen unterschied in den hohen tönen feststellen kann wenn man 3  TI NE5534 einsezt oder eben die BurrBrown Variante mit *2 OPA2134 + 1*OPA2604 im Blindtest ( hatt nen bekannter von mir gemacht ) ich hab die OPA2134 + OPA2604 variante. 

Original sind übrigends die Fairchild NE5532 auf der Prodigy HD2


----------

